# dos batch file help



## tyrodos (Jan 26, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to create a simple batch file ( step by step would be good ) to copy all of my microsoft word documents from the My Documents folder on my C Drive to a backup folder on my A drive. please note I am an absolute beginner when it comes to batch files. Thankyou.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You do realize that a floppy is only 1.4 megabytes. Do you think that all the files will fit on a floppy?

It is very easy to do. 
Just open up a cmd prompt and change directory to your My Documents folder.
Then just use the copy command.

copy *.doc a:\


----------



## tyrodos (Jan 26, 2006)

Many thanks Squashman.


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

I created I batch file for you

code:
@ECHO off
ECHO.
ECHO Copying My Documents......
xcopy /S "%userprofile%\My Documents\*.doc" A:\


----------



## DosItHelp (Mar 2, 2006)

Look here for step by step instructions on how to create a DOS batch file:
http://dostips.cmdtips.com/DtTutoFirstBatch.php


----------

